

Accountability - Not Code Quality - Makes iOS Safer Than Android - dguido
https://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/accountability-not-code-quality-makes-ios-safer-android-042012

======
dguido
The actual research can be found here:
<http://www.trailofbits.com/research/#mobile-eip>

